# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Horticultura  VENDO CEBOLLA ROJA de muy buena calidad-Chimbote

## nancy barboza

Cebolla roja variedad camaneja, venta en piso o selección. Telefono de contacto: 988299711Temas similares: VENDO CEBOLLA ROJA CAMANEJA PISCO ICA JUNIO 2016 Vendo almacigo y coquitos de cebolla roja Vendo Cebolla cabeza roja Vendo 7 tn de aji panca de buena calidad. Vendo 1,700 kilos de tara seca, buena calidad

----------

